# Where is the logic?



## love-cooking2 (Apr 5, 2011)

My wife is very inconsistent.
For years she has said I hate fish and seafood, yet she will eat smoked haddock and cod, breaded and fried haddock and cod, scampi and used to eat salmon too.
As I like fish and seafood dishes and do the cooking, I am somewhat at a loss as what to do.
Other than, divorce or assassination or not serving her fish, is there any suggestions as to how to go circumnavigate the problem?


----------



## MSC (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL I've got the same problem with my wife, claims she hates fish but will eat tuna salad and tuna melts, shrimp, scallops and fish & chips no less!
In lieu of us having separate dishes for dinner, I eat fish out as it's easier than trying to convince her how good it could be!


----------



## BigAL (Apr 5, 2011)

My wife doesn't like fish that much either.  She will eat grilled shrimp(and only grilled) and snow crab, but doesn't like any other type of fish/shellfish......except....<gag>.....canned tuna!

She says other fish tastes and smells too "fishy".


I'm just going to sell her.

I, too, always eat fish when we go out to eat.  When she is gone I have some fish in the freezer at the ready for my fix.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 5, 2011)

love-cooking2 said:


> My wife is very inconsistent.
> For years she has said I hate fish and seafood, yet she will eat smoked haddock and cod, breaded and fried haddock and cod, scampi and used to eat salmon too.
> As I like fish and seafood dishes and do the cooking, I am somewhat at a loss as what to do.
> Other than, divorce or assassination or not serving her fish, is there any suggestions as to how to go circumnavigate the problem?


Divorse and marry a Croatian, I catch them she cleans them! also this is her fav market stall.
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 5, 2011)

It could be that some of the fish tastes fishier to her or it could be a texture thing or fatty thing. I like walleye, but I don't like Northern (too many bones no matter how well it is filleted). I like pickled herring (all kinds of brine, but only when the jar is freshly opened, if the open jar has been in the fridge, no thanks), but I don't like sardines nor do I like matjes (sp) (texture). I detest smoked eel (too oily), yet I like smoked lake trout, I like salmon, but I don't like lake trout unless it is smoked. I like fresh tuna, but I really don't eat canned tuna. I love all seafood. I eat raw oysters, but I don't eat raw fish except gravlaks (which is cured). And I will not eat lutefisk (texture and smell thing). I have a very sensitive sense of smell--so if fish is too fishy (not fresh--has been frozen too long...), I can't stomach it. I also don't eat leftover fish...I don't like oily or fatty fish or fish with lots of bones. Try milder, firm fish.

Is there a logic--well, no. It is a taste/texture/smell thing.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 5, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> It could be that some of the fish tastes fishier to her or it could be a texture thing or fatty thing. I like walleye, but I don't like Northern (too many bones no matter how well it is filleted). I like pickled herring (all kinds of brine, but only when the jar is freshly opened, if the open jar has been in the fridge, no thanks), but I don't like sardines nor do I like matjes (sp) (texture). I detest smoked eel (too oily), yet I like smoked lake trout, I like salmon, but I don't like lake trout unless it is smoked. I like fresh tuna, but I really don't eat canned tuna. I love all seafood. I eat raw oysters, but I don't eat raw fish except gravlaks (which is cured). And I will not eat lutefisk (texture and smell thing). I have a very sensitive sense of smell--so if fish is too fishy (not fresh--has been frozen too long...), I can't stomach it. I also don't eat leftover fish...I don't like oily or fatty fish or fish with lots of bones. Try milder, firm fish.
> 
> Is there a logic--well, no. It is a taste/texture/smell thing.



There is also that whole dead fish looking thing.  Crustations can even be worse.   Slime, scales, insect looking, and gelatinous blobs can be quite a turn off unless you've learned to love the food it means.


----------



## spork (Apr 5, 2011)

love-cooking2 said:


> My wife is very inconsistent.
> For years she has said I hate fish and seafood, yet she will eat smoked haddock and cod, breaded and fried haddock and cod, scampi and used to eat salmon too.
> As I like fish and seafood dishes and do the cooking, I am somewhat at a loss as what to do.
> Other than, divorce or assassination or not serving her fish, is there any suggestions as to how to go circumnavigate the problem?


Let me get this straight... you expect a woman to be logical?!  heehee.  OW!

Don't think "workaround the problem."  Run with what you got.  Cook what she likes, like smoked cod.  If you like, and cook for yourself a whole octopus, she's allowed to object, but not to deny you.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 5, 2011)

spork said:


> Let me get this straight... you expect a woman to be logical?!  heehee.  OW!
> 
> Don't think "workaround the problem."  Run with what you got.  Cook what she likes, like smoked cod.  If you like, and cook for yourself a whole octopus, she's allowed to object, but not to deny you.



 (Just kidding.)


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 5, 2011)

Is that a John Dory fish is that 2nd photo?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 6, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Is that a John Dory fish is that 2nd photo?


Yes


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 6, 2011)

Your problem is not with your wife eating or not eating fish. Your problem is with your atemot to find logic in what woman, scratch that, all women have. Now I better run and hide befor I get smaked. Good luck.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 6, 2011)

Just for the record fellas, I have the same problem with my husband and fish.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 6, 2011)

WTG, KL.  I forgot about the boxer one.


----------



## Claire (Apr 6, 2011)

I run into this problem often ... with liver.  Have many friends who swear they've hated liver all their lives and won't touch it.  But they'll eat things like liver dumplings, liver pate, liver .. whatever.  (I've always loved liver).   

When it comes to taste there is no logic!  Forget it!  Not gonna happen.  Never try to convert people to your taste.  

My inconsistencies are two:  corn and milk.  I like every form of corn, except corn meal.  Corn bread.  Skanza. Tamales.  Polenta.  I don't hate them, I can eat them and prepare them for husband and friends.  I'd just as soon never eat them.  I'm not a "gag at something I don't like" kind of person, I can eat some when at a social event.  I just don't like them.

The other is milk.  Again, I like every form of milk besides a glass of milk.  Thank heaven I have never had to drink a glass of milk in a social circumstance as an adult.  Give me any other dairy product (well, there are two cheeses around here that smell like something you scoop up after your dog or flush down the toilet every morning, and maybe I could do it if I had to), and I love it.  But a glass of milk?  Thank heaven I've never been in a situation as an adult where I had to drink one!  

I, personally, _hated_ all fish growing up as a kid (and I was never a fussy eater).  And when you think of it, I probably was right to.  Then I married my husband, he was assigned to Hawaii, and I was introduced to _fresh fish_.  Didn't taste remotely like what I grew up with.  Ahi sashimi was a revelation.  I've, over the years, learned to like a lot of fish I thought I'd never eat.  I agree with the confusion ... I have a friend who supposedly won't eat fish but loves pickeled herring.  Talk about fishy!

Just live with it.  Chances are you all have some idiosychrosies (how do you spell that?) that confuse your spouse.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 6, 2011)

I think a lot of people don't like liver because they grew up with overcooked liver which is like shoe leather.  Also just the fact that it's an organ meat may have turned them off as a kid and those hangups just carry over into adulthood.

I was never a fussy eater, but when Mom would serve the big bright green frozen peas, I just couldn't eat them.  The texture was so grainy.  I didn't learn to like peas until she got a can of Le Seur baby peas for me to try.  I like them fine.

The texture thing is the same with garbanzo beans/chickpeas.  I just don't like that texture, and the flavor isn't anything special either so I just avoid them.

I too don't like corn meal where it's used to keep things from sticking, like English muffins.  I always try to brush as much as possible from the bottoms so I can enjoy the flavor of the muffin without getting a lot of grains of corn meal stuck between my teeth and gums.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 6, 2011)

Claire said:


> Just live with it.  Chances are you all have some idiosychrosies (how do you spell that?) that confuse your spouse.


This....What she said!!!

Some folks just don't like stuff. My wife is a prime example. But just because i like this or that doesn't mean she has to. My wife is one in a million....I wouldn't trade her for gold!!!
Whether she eats what i eat is beside the point. The point being, she lets me eat what I want, without a lot of fuss.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 7, 2011)

i get annoyed at dw when i get something to eat like liver and when i offer my son some to taste, she goes "ahhhh, omg, that's disgusting, don't try it".

i found that if you make something well, then offer it to your kids (when they're really small) when they're really hungry, they'll eat and enjoy almost everything.

i know i have one of the few american kids who likes salmon skin hand rolls, sauteed chicken livers, pate on toast, seaweed, eel, conch, squid, and so on. but he now refuses to eat beef/calve's liver.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Hoot said:


> This....What she said!!!
> 
> Some folks just don't like stuff. My wife is a prime example. But just because i like this or that doesn't mean she has to. My wife is one in a million....I wouldn't trade her for gold!!!
> Whether she eats what i eat is beside the point. The point being, she lets me eat what I want, without a lot of fuss.



Wrapping arms around Hoot, (in a sisterly way) and planting a big smooch right in the middle of his forehead.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 7, 2011)

love-cooking2 said:


> My wife is very inconsistent.
> For years she has said I hate fish and seafood, yet she will eat smoked haddock and cod, breaded and fried haddock and cod, scampi and used to eat salmon too.
> As I like fish and seafood dishes and do the cooking, I am somewhat at a loss as what to do.
> Other than, divorce or assassination or not serving her fish, is there any suggestions as to how to go circumnavigate the problem?




I'm curious.  If you confront her with this contradictory circumstance, what is her response?

Also, do you like the fish she likes?


----------



## Claire (Apr 7, 2011)

Bucky, I'm with you.  Adult or child, there is no excuse for rude behavior, especially at the table, and especially when someone has prepared a meal with hard work and love!  We were taught at an early age to say, when presented with something we didn't like, to say, "No, thank-you; I don't care for any," or something equally polite.  No yuck, no gagging sounds, etc, which I've heard adults who consider themselves well mannered do.  

The ultimate, though, was when I taught that response to a couple of teenaged daughters of a friend (I was always inviting them over for my ethnic theme dinners that none had tasted before).  My friend called me one night she was experimenting with some heat in food, and her younger daughter said, "Mom, thank you, but I don't care for any."  Claire was an etiquette success!  (according to both parents and daughters)


----------



## Rob Babcock (Apr 8, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I like walleye, but I don't like Northern (too many bones no matter how well it is filleted).



That strikes me as funny coming from a Canadian!  It's actually pretty easy to fillet a pike out to be completely boneless.  I learned how to do it from a fishing guide in Canada.  Pike get a lot bigger than Walleye, and I think they taste better than Walleye, too.


----------

